# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  مشکل با اجرای برنامه Turbo C++‎‎ 3.0 DOSدر ویندوز سون 64 بیتی

## mmbmmb

سلام 

من کاملا مبتدی هستم ومیخواستم کارمو از امروز شروع کنم 

ولی با پوشه ی 

Turbo C++‎‎3.0 DOS

مشکل دارم 

وقتی که این پوشه رو توی درایو C کپی میکنم و روی Install
کلیک میکنم با این مشکل مواجه میشم



من این برنامه رو روی ویندوز اکس پی 32 بیتی بدون مشکل اجرا میکردم
ولی نمیدونم چرا روی این سیستم اجرانمیشه!

مشخصات سیستم

لب تاب دل 
ویندوز 7
64 بیتی

کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست ویا من باید پوشه مخصوص رو دانلود کنم 
اگه هست از کجا؟

 
  

بلا خره تونستم مشکلم رو از ایـــــــنجا  و  اینجــــــــا حل کنم 
ولی حالا یک مشکلی که پیش اومده اینکه برنامه که مینویسیم ایرور میده در صورتی که همون هارو توی ویندوز اکس پی بدون ایرور اجرا میشه (آدرس کتابخانه ها درست دادم)

یکی دیگه هم اینکه 

سورس فایل هادخیره شده در سی دی ویا کامپیوتر رو نمیشه از قسمت open file باز کرد وگزینه ی new رو هم که میزنم برنامه قبلی می یاد که اجرا هم نمیشود و ایرور میده در صورتی که درست است 

کسی می دونه مشکل از کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## Felony

بهتره کامپایلرتون رو عوض کنید ، از  ++Borland C نسخه 5 به بالا استفاده کنید .

----------


## mmbmmb

> بهتره کامپایلرتون رو عوض کنید ، از  ++Borland C نسخه 5 به بالا استفاده کنید .


میشه لطف کنبد ولینک شو بزارین 
همچنین طرز استفاده ازش رو هم یک توضیح بدین به همراه روش نصب
ممنون میشم

----------


## Gold_cpp

شما که تازه میخواید کد نویسی کنید بهتره که از این روش برای کامپایل کردن برنامه هاتون استفاده کنید .
توربو هم جواب میده . :چشمک:

----------


## mmbmmb

> شما که تازه میخواید کد نویسی کنید بهتره که از این روش برای کامپایل کردن برنامه هاتون استفاده کنید .
> توربو هم جواب میده .


ممنون از شما ولی متاسفانه turbo cشما هم بروی ویندوز 7 جواب نداد ضمن اینکه 
لینکهای 
Borland C
هم دومیش خراب ومن هم که اولیش رو نصب میکنم هیچ آیکون وبرنامه ای رو ی دسکتاب نمی یاد ومن نمیدونم چه کار باید کنم 
لطفا یک نفر کمک کنه ! :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:

----------


## Gold_cpp

دوست عزیز منظورم از استفاده ی توربو سی توی سون اینه که از خود کامپایل استفاده کنیم نه از ویرایشگر اون .
اگه می خوای  از ویرایش گر توربو در سون یا ویستا استفاده کنی  تنها راهش همون  DOSBOX  و یا نرم افزارهای مشابه است .
اگه هم که می خوای از کامپایلرش استفاده کنی باید همون روشی که گفتم رو انجام بدی .




> لینکهای Borland C هم دومیش خراب ومن هم که اولیش رو نصب میکنم هیچ آیکون وبرنامه ای رو ی دسکتاب نمی یاد


لینک ها مشکلی نداشتند با نصب توربو هیچ آیکونی قرار نیست روی دسکتاپ بیاد .

----------


## mmbmmb

دوستان برای اینکه دقیق ترمتوجه مشکل من بشید این عکس هارو ببینید

می خواستم بدونم ایرورهای این کدها از چیست؟
 

برای مثال وقتی RUN رو میزنم

 




درضمن من پوشه ی TC رو توی این مسیر کپی کردم 
C\DOSFOLDER

پس آدرس های کتابخانه ها هم درست است 
ولی نمیدونم چرا اجرا نمیشه 
و ایرور میده 



من خودم هم واقعا گیج شدم نمیدونم چی شده تورو خدا یکی کمک کنه دیگه!

یک سوال احمقانه 
من ویژال استدیو 2005 رو هم روی لب تابم دارم 
ممکن نیست ایراد از اون باشه چون وقتی میرم توی پوشه TCبعضی از فایل هاش با ویژال اجرا میشه!


 :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Gold_cpp

ببین برای این کد هم خطا میده ؟


//
#include<iostream.h>
#include<conio.h>
int main ()
{
        clrscr();
        int i;
        i = 1;
        cout << i;
        getch();
        return 0;
}

----------


## mmbmmb

> ببین برای این کد هم خطا میده ؟
> 
> 
> //
> #include<iostream.h>
> #include<conio.h>
> int main ()
> {
>         clrscr();
> ...



نه متاسفانه درست نشد



 :خیلی عصبانی: !!

----------


## r00tkit

چرا دست از سر این TC برنمی دارید ؟ 

این همه کامپایلر+IDE  مفتی

----------


## mmbmmb

> چرا دست از سر این TC برنمی دارید ؟ 
> 
> این همه کامپایلر+IDE  مفتی


میشه بهترینشون رو همراه با لینکش به من معرفی کنین
البته تورو خدا با 7-64 مشکل نداشته باشه لطفا
 :متعجب:

----------


## Gold_cpp

سلام

این کارا رو انجام بده . 
۱ - توربو C رو همونطوری که اینجا توضیح دادم نصب  کن .

۲ - این  برنامه  رو توی desktop بذار 

۳- کارایی که توی این کلیپ  انجام دادم رو انجام بده 

اگر خروجی دلخواه تولید شد هر برنامه که می خوای کامپایل کنی را کپی کن و تماما توی  اون فایلی که دانلود کردی و الان روی دسکتاپه پییس  کن و همون کارای کلیپ رو دوباره انجام بده 

نتیجه رو هم بگو تا بفهمیم دنیا دست کیه !  :متفکر:

----------


## mmbmmb

> سلام
> 
> این کارا رو انجام بده . 
> ۱ - توربو C رو همونطوری که اینجا توضیح دادم نصب  کن .
> 
> ۲ - این  برنامه  رو توی desktop بذار 
> 
> ۳- کارایی که توی این کلیپ  انجام دادم رو انجام بده 
> 
> ...


من ابتدا این کار رو انجام دادمدانلود Turbo c 

آموزش نصب توربو سی  (Turbo C++‎ V3.0 DOS Full) ::
بر روی فایل اجرایی برنامه کلیک کنید و کلید Install را بزنید . 
حال به آدرس زیر بروید و روی کلید Install کلید کرذه تا کامپایلر نصب شود .
C:\Program Files\NewTech\Turbo C++‎ 3.0
بعد روی install کلیک کردم 
این پیغام رو داد

 
بعد طبق کلیپ رفتم جلو ولی آدر سها ی من کلا با کلیپ شما فرق میکرد به هر حال C\TC\BIN;
رو به آخرش اضافه کردم


طبق کلیپ رفتم جلو ودر آخر OK کردم 

حالا چی شد خودم هم نمیدونم

فایل 1 رو که روی دسکتاب ریخته بودم
روبازمیکنم با تی سی باز میشه 
وتوش یک سری کداست که بازهم میخوام اجراش کنم ایرور میده

هنوز هم داره برنامه تی سی ایرور میده!!
مشکل از کجاست؟ :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Gold_cpp

من روی ویندوز ۶۴ بیتی این نرم افزار رو نصب نکردم  ولی از بچه ها که پرسیدم گفتن روی ویندوز سون ۶۴ بیتی این نرم افزار نصب شده و الان هم جواب میده . حالا کاری به قدیمی بورن نرم افزار ندارم . 

اگر از همون اول این خطا رو میداد (و الان هم میده) پس  توربو روی سیستم کامل نصب نشده بنابراین نباید انتظار داشته باشیم کد ها رو کامپل کنه !




> فایل 1 رو که روی دسکتاب ریخته بودم
> روبازمیکنم با تی سی باز میشه 
> وتوش یک سری کداست که بازهم میخوام اجراش کنم ایرور میده


این کلیپ رو گذاشتم که شما برنامه رو باز نکنی . و عملیات کامپایل برنامه رو تو cmd انجام بدی  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من که نگفتم فایل رو باز کن  - فایل رو کپی کن روی دسکتاپ  - توی  run بنویس cmd و بعد هم 
بقیشو کارایی که تو کلیپ گفتم رو انجام بده . 
بعد اینکه فایل exe برنامه تولید شد همون جا اسم خود برنامه رو بدون پسوند(c یا cpp) بنویس .خروجی رو بهت نشون میده . 
همین !

----------


## Gold_cpp

> میشه بهترینشون رو همراه با لینکش به من معرفی کنین


البته بهترین رو ک به  علت حجم زیاد نمی شه دانلود کرد تو ایران .
 ولی حالا چون گفتی 
Microsoft Visual C++‎‎‎ 2008 Express Edition
این هم لینکش 

من Dev C++‎‎‎ رو پیشنهاد می کنم  چون حجم اون کامپایلر دیگه خیلی زیاده  . البته خودش کامپایلر نیست یه کامپایلر همراهشه . با حجم ۸ مگ
این هم لینک 
از اینجا هم می تونی دانلود کنی

----------


## mmbmmb

ممنون از دوستانم 
Gold_cpp
و
light4nigft
که مشکلم رو کاملا حل کردند

----------


## parastu68

سلام
من یه مشکلی با turbo دارم
وقتی برنامه رو اجرا می کنم همش این اررور رو میده
function call missing
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## parastu68

یکی جواب بده
من امتحان دارم :افسرده: 
من این برنامه ای رو که بالا دادین اجرا کردم و اررور نداد و 1 رو نشون داد
#include<iostream.h>
#include<conio.h>
int main ()
{
        clrscr();
        int i;
        i = 1;
        cout << i;
        getch();
        return 0;
}


کسی نیست کمکم کنه :ناراحت:

----------


## samdoft

> یکی جواب بده
> من امتحان دارم
> من این برنامه ای رو که بالا دادین اجرا کردم و اررور نداد و 1 رو نشون داد
> #include<iostream.h>
> #include<conio.h>
> int main ()
> {
>         clrscr();
>         int i;
> ...


قطعه کد بالا که در ویژوال استودیو قابل استفاده است:


//instead of: <iostream.h>
#include<iostream>
#include<conio.h>
//clcsr() in modern C++‎‎ not available and shoud use some new header file;
#include <cstdlib>
//standard library namespace:
using namespace std;

int main ()
{
	//instead clcsr():
	system("CLS");
	int i;
	i = 1;
	cout << i;
	//instead getch() ERROR! in ISO Statndard;
	//_getch();
	cin.get();
	
	return 0;
}

----------

